# dolce, cara mammina



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2015)

CRONACA VERA - DALL’ARGENTINA ARRIVA LA DELIRANTE STORIA DELLA DONNA CHE SU FB PUBBLICA LE FOTO DEL FIGLIO DI 3 ANNI MENTRE BEVE ALCOLICI E FUMA SIGARETTE: "SEI UN BIMBO SVEGLIO, COME LA TUA MAMMA”
La donna ha postato sui social network gli scatti che ritraggono il bambino mentre beve alcolici direttamente dalla bottiglia e fuma una sigaretta - Gli scatti sono stati rimossi dal suo account, ma il Daily Mail ha fatto a tempo a pubblicarli e diffonderli in rete, Adesso le autorità argentine stanno procedendo legalmente nei confronti della donna...
View attachment 10515

Rachele Nenzi per “il Giornale”






C'è una mamma che stravede per il figlio non per i risultati scolastici o per i successi sportivi, ma perché fuma sigarette e beve alcolici. E il piccolo ha solo tre anni.



La notizia choc arriva dall'Argentina e ha già fatto il giro del mondo dopo che la donna ha postato sui social network gli scatti che ritraggono il bambino mentre beve alcolici direttamente dalla bottiglia e fuma una sigaretta che la donna gli accende.



"Sei un bimbo sveglio, come la tua mamma", ha commentato la donna scatenando l'ira del web. Gli scatti sono stati rimossi dal suo account, ma il Daily Mail ha fatto a tempo a pubblicarli e diffonderli in rete, Adesso le autorità argentine stanno procedendo legalmente nei confronti della donna.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ti rivolterai nel sarcofago:singleeye:, ma per me davvero non c'è limite all'ipocrisia.
Mio nonno faceva bere il vino rosso a tavola a me e mia sorella quando pranzavamo a casa dei nonni appunto (famiglia alto borghese) ed era entusuasta che il vino piacesse a mia sorella che aveva magari non tre ma cinque anni, sai che differenza. Credi che per questo siamo diventate alcolizzate o siamo morte o siamo soggetti pericolosamente instabili?
'Ste notizie mi fanno schifare: quegli stessi bacchettoni che sono pronti a intentare processi a una mamma, magari sono pronti a incularseli i bambini degli altri.
Abbiamo bisogno urgente di un sacco di politically correct in meno e di morale in più. C'è un bellisismo film di Loach sulla legge che porta via i figli alle madri. Si chiama "Ladybird, ladybird". Dice meglio di me quello che penso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2015)

si, vabbé.
pensa al tuo sarcofago


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2015)

Minerva;bt10873 ha detto:
			
		

> si, vabbé.
> pensa al tuo sarcofago


Hai ragione.


----------



## ivanl (25 Giugno 2015)

dovrebbero non solo portarglielo via, ma darle pure 100 frustate


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2015)

ivanl;bt10875 ha detto:
			
		

> dovrebbero non solo portarglielo via, ma darle pure 100 frustate


condivido
una cretina


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica;bt10872 ha detto:
			
		

> Minerva ti rivolterai nel sarcofago:singleeye:, ma per me davvero non c'è limite all'ipocrisia.
> Mio nonno faceva bere il vino rosso a tavola a me e mia sorella quando pranzavamo a casa dei nonni appunto (famiglia alto borghese) ed era entusuasta che il vino piacesse a mia sorella che aveva magari non tre ma cinque anni, sai che differenza. Credi che per questo siamo diventate alcolizzate o siamo morte o siamo soggetti pericolosamente instabili?
> 'Ste notizie mi fanno schifare: quegli stessi bacchettoni che sono pronti a intentare processi a una mamma, magari sono pronti a incularseli i bambini degli altri.
> Abbiamo bisogno urgente di un sacco di politically correct in meno e di morale in più. C'è un bellisismo film di Loach sulla legge che porta via i figli alle madri. Si chiama "Ladybird, ladybird". Dice meglio di me quello che penso.


C'è cmq una GRANDE differenza tra un goccio di rosso a tavola e 1-sigarette (che danno dipendenza, e fanno molto, molto più male di un goccio di vino) 2-superalcolici bevuti a canna.
Non puoi non vederlo.
Questo è condannare il bambino ad essere tabagista accanito e, sì, alcolizzato. 

Concordo solo su un fatto. Si potrebbe considerare di educare la madre piuttosto che portarle via il figlio.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2015)

condivido





			
				Nausicaa;bt10877 ha detto:
			
		

> C'è cmq una GRANDE differenza tra un goccio di rosso a tavola e 1-sigarette (che danno dipendenza, e fanno molto, molto più male di un goccio di vino) 2-superalcolici bevuti a canna.
> Non puoi non vederlo.
> Questo è condannare il bambino ad essere tabagista accanito e, sì, alcolizzato.
> 
> Concordo solo su un fatto. *Si potrebbe considerare di educare la madre piuttosto che portarle via il figlio*.


----------

